# Capacitor again...?



## 2803 (May 14, 2012)

I was on here almost 4 years ago and was able to fix the capacitor on my Trane XE1200. Think it might have gone again and I am going to check it tomorrow.

Doing the same thing. No fan turning just hum from compressor. No cold air.

Question is do I have the right capacitor. Model is TTP036D100A0 and the replacement I got from an HVAC guy...who I can't find his number anymore...is a 60/7.5 MFD 440VAC. I know they have to be the right size so I was wondering if they knew if that was the right type.

Thanks again...glad I keep this site in my history.

pf


----------



## kok328 (May 20, 2012)

The HVAC guy may have put whatever he had on the truck that was closest to the one that needed to be replaced.
Unfortunately, there may be no telling what the correct rated cap is suppose to be.
This is a common problem where parts start drifting from the correct specs.
For example, the old cap may have been 8.5 MFD and 7.5 MFD was all he had at the time.  Now some one else may show up and not have a 7.5 MFD and install a 6.5 MFD thinking that it's only 1 MFD difference when in reality, it's 2 MFD difference.
If you get lucky, you may be able to read the nameplate off the fan motor and see if it specifies a cap rating or contact a contractor that deals in Trane and see if they can tell you what the proper specs are.


----------



## lloyd (May 20, 2012)

Yep probably the capacitor again. Most of the new capacitors aren't near as good as they used to be. They drop like flies nowadays. Get a meter. If the contactor is engaged and you have 220 leaving the load side of the contactor then you have a capacitor problem.


----------

